# Kutter Antares, Fehmarn



## MobyDicky (24. März 2009)

Hallo Leute,
in der Woche vor Ostern gehts nach Fehmarn und dann mit der *Antares* raus zur Dorschjagd.
Da ich vor ca. 7 Jahren das letzte Mal mit diesem Kutter - damals noch mit dem "alten" Käpitän Hans John - unterwegs und immer zufrieden war, wollte ich mal fragen, wie es jetzt mit der Freundlichkeit, Fangbemühung und allgemeinen Kuttermoral aussieht. Der letzte Eintrag auf der Kutterpage ist von vor über einem Jahr, aber die Meinungen waren ja zum überwiegenden Teil positiv, sodass meine Erwartungshaltung hoffentlich zu Recht auch positiv ist.
Vielleicht fahren ja zu der Zeit auch ein paar Boardies mit !?

Grüße, Tobias #h


----------



## MobyDicky (26. März 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

;+ nur nicht alle auf einmal bitte ... ist denn in letzter Zeit kein Boardie mit diesem Kutter gefahren ?


----------



## zandersonne (2. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Hallo, Moby Dicky, so ein Zufall, ich fahre auch zum Dorschangeln auf die Antares vom 6.-9.4.09 vielleicht sieht man sich. Freue mich schon rieig und hoffe, auch eine Platte zu fangen. Dann vielleicht bis bald. Muß man bei der Antares früh aufstehen, um gute Plätze zu bekommen ?
liebe Grüße von zandersonne#6:l:q


----------



## Ines (2. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Ich habe mich auf der Antares eigentlich immer ganz wohl gefühlt, aber auch dort waren die zurückgehenden Dorschfänge zu spüren, so dass ich im letzten Jahr nicht mehr mitgefahren bin. 
Negative Erfahrungen habe ich dort allerdings gemacht beim Thema Kinder und Leihangeln. Da war der Käptn nicht so nett zu den Kindern, denen er ziemlich schrottige Leihangeln vermietet und sich dann darüber aufgeregt hat, als die Rollen kaputtgingen.


----------



## MobyDicky (3. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Na dann danke euch Zweien #6.


----------



## MobyDicky (15. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Sooo, nach den spärlichen Antworten, die ich hier bekommen habe, kann ich nun selbst berichten, wie es auf der ANTARES ist. :m
Also, meine Freundin (ja, die angelt auch mit Begeisterung :vik und ich waren in der Woche vor Ostern von Montag bis Donnerstag mit diesem Kutter auf Dorschjagd. Zunächst möchte ich erwähnen, dass mir der Umbau dieses Kutters deutlich besser gefällt, als das Original, mit dem ich vor 7 Jahren das letzte Mal gefahren bin - das voll begeh- und beangelbare Heck ist einfach Klasse! #6
Der (für mich) neue Kapitän Peter Grimsehl ist kompetent und gab sich echt Mühe, um an den Fisch zu kommen und ist auch mal zu einem Schwätzchen auf der Brücke bereit - leider hat er sich ansonsten während des Angeltörns nie auf Deck bei den Anglern blicken lassen - das kannte ich von Hans John ( dem ehemaligen Käpt`n und Eigner) anders.
Bootsmann Rio, der sich um unser leibliches und streckenweise auch seelisches Wohl gekümmert hat, ist ne echte Granate, freundlich und hilfsbereit zu allen (auch wenn manche an Bord das nicht unbedingt verdient hätten und durchaus mit ihren Äußerungen |peinlich waren) und hat immer nen flotten Spruch oder lieb gemeinten Schabernack auf Lager #6.
Zum Thema Fischfang ist mir leider allerdings alles vergangen, was aber in keiner Weise an benannter Besatzung lag !!!
Der Dorsch war trotz ständiger Sucherei, leichten Pilkern und einer (meiner) Ostseeangelerfahrung von 19 Jahren leider nicht fangbar - weil in maßiger Form oder Schwärmen nicht vorhanden . Auch wenn wir an einem der 4 Angeltage mit knapp 40 (!!!) Anglern sage und schreibe 3 wirklich maßige Dorsche auf dem Kutter gefangen haben, wobei meine Freundin den Größten mit 49 cm hatte und ich zufälligerweise auch nen 42iger wie ein anderer Angelkollege auch, was ja eigentlich nichts für eine Ausfahrt von 8h ist, kann man nicht wirklich vom Fischfang sprechen :c. 
Zusammen haben wir insgesamt 3 Dorsche, 2 Wittlinge und eine Scholle nach 4 Tagen mit nach Hause genommen.
Spärlich ist noch geschönt bei 4 Tagen Ausfahrt und dass wir das Glück; bei streckenweise vielen Anglern auf dem Kahn; hatten, dass wir überhaupt Dorsch gefangen haben, ist nur der stetigen Suche des Käptn`s zu verdanken und natürlich jeder Menge Schwein.
Schlimm ist nach wie vor, dass ohne Gedeih und Verderb von der Berufsfischerei weiter gnadenlos geschleppt wird, ohne darauf zu achten, dass Fischpopulationen bis zum " get no " in den Untergang gebracht werden - damit meine ich momentan übrigens nicht die Stellnetzfischerei !
Auf jeden Fall ist es mehr als erschreckend, dass die Dorschbestände in der Ostsee (und nicht nur dort) bis zum erbrechen ausgebeutet werden und alles sich selbst überlassen wird - es ist einfach zum :v.

Für meine Begriffe sollte es ein weltweites für ALLE (auch Angler) geltendes Fangverbotauf Dorsch u.ä. für 3 Jahre und eine Abschaffung der Schleppnetzfischerei geben, damit die Population auch eine Chance hat, sich zu erholen - für den Hering galt das auch mal in den 70iger Jahren und auch diese Bestände gehen trotzdem stetig zurück.

Fotos gibt es von diesem Angeltörn nicht - es war, was die Fische betrifft, auch so traurig genug, aber natürlich hatten wir aufgrund anderer Angler und nicht zuletzt Bootsmann Rios Optimismus trotzdem unseren Spaß und hatten auch mal ein Bierchen bei guter, frischer und würziger Seeluft.:g


Hoffentlich wirds bald - auch durch uns Angler - besser !!!

So long und viele Grüße, 

Tobias. #h


----------



## bacalo (16. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Hallo Tobias,

vielen Dank für deinen Bericht von den Ausfahrten mit der "Antares".

Ich hoffe, das die Verantwortlichen aus der Finanzkrise ihre Lehren ziehen und ein Umdenken stattfindet.


----------



## Leo08 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Hi Tobias,
sprichst mir aus der Seele...und vermutlich vielen anderen auch. Da muß endlich was passieren.
Werde mir jetzt am Wochenende mein eigenes Bild machen können. Habe mir mit 4 Freunden ein Motorboot gemietet und werden versuchen den Sund zu beangeln. Mal sehen wie die Fänge ausfallen.
Jemand noch ein Tipp zu Köderwahl,Fanggebiete etc.?

MfG
Olaf


----------



## MobyDicky (17. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Na dann wünsche ich mal maximale Erfolge und schönes Wetter , zur Farbauswahl bei den Pilkern kann ich Dir leider keine Tipps geben, da ich alles durchprobiert habe, um überhaupt die paar Fische zu fangen - aber probiers so leicht wie möglich.

Grüße und Petri heil,

Tobias.


----------



## Leo08 (17. April 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Danke für deine Antwort...hoffe nur für morgen auf weniger Wind wie angesagt. Sonst können meine Freunde  alleine angeln.Vor Eckernförde gings bei 3-4 gerade noch so. 
Fahren Südstrand los mit nem 115PS Boot hoffe das langt den Sund zu teilen.

Bis bald
Olaf


----------



## NR.9 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

In sachen Antares muss ich sagen das ich dort vor einen Jahr mal mit war und es echt geil fand.
Es war im Sommer und es waren nur 5 Angler mit - gefangen wurde nicht schlecht , habe selbst 13 dorsche von 50-70cm gefangen.
Was Rio betrifft - Hammer der Typ - schon der alleine isses wert mitzufahren.Kein Plan aber so wie der sich anhört raucht der 4 schachteln kippen am tag, und als meine Freundin anfing aufgrund Seekrankheit sich zu übergeben hat er das als beste anfüttermethode komentiert. 
Mein Urteil ----- Note 2+ ----------


----------



## yallamann (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Da sieht man mal wie Meinungen auseinandergehen.
Für mich gilt einmal Antares und nie wieder.
Das einzig positive war für mich wie bei meinen Vorpostern Rio, der ist echt der Kracher!

Ich war bisher 5 x auf der Ostsee raus und habe nach der letzten Tour beschlossen es auch dabei zu belassen und mich der näherliegenden Nordsee zu zu wenden.
Die Fangberichte hier im Board sind zwar nicht repräsentativ, spiegeln jedoch meine Erfahrung wieder da ich selbst 3 x als Schneider in bester Gesellschaft von zahlreichen Nichtfängern von Bord ging.

Mein Fazit: Ostsee Flop, Nordsee Top.


----------



## makrelen-manu (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

Hallo,

Meine Erfahrungen mit diesem Kahn liegen allerdings schon ca 8-10  Jahre zurück. Evt.(hoffentlich) hat sich dort also einiges geändert

Ich kann über die Antares auch nichts positives
berichten. Wir waren für ein Wochenende dort. Die Fänge waren sehr schlecht und der Kapitän dümpelte stundenlang vor der Hafeneinfahrt. Scheinbar waren zu wenig Leute an Bord, dass sich eine Ausfahrt lohnen würde.

Das Personal war damals sehr unfreundlich und aggressiv. Ein paar Plätze weiter öffnete ein sparsamer Berliner eine Dose selbstmitgebrachte Bier. Der Kapitän kam von der Brücke gestürmt,entriss ohne Vorwarnung die Dose und schmiss Sie ins Wasser und drohte den Angler über Bord zu schmeißen. Die Berliner waren allerdings zu dritt und es kam dann zu übelsten Beschimpfungen, die fast in handgreiflichkeiten endeten.
 Der Kapitän schrie laut Schimpfwörter von der Brücke und sein Kontrahent antwortete auf dem selben Weg. Das ging so den ganzen Tag so. Ein netter Hinweis auf das Verbot für selbstmitgebrachte Getränke hätte imho. vollends ausgereicht und den anderen 20 "normalen" Anglern nicht auch den Tag versaut.
Seitdem fahre ich nur noch mit dem Kleinboot raus, keine Suffköppe, keine Tüddelei, kein Ärger und 10mal bessere Fänge.#6

Gruß
Manuel


----------



## Waldima (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

@ makrelen-manu

Wie Du selbst geschrieben hast, liegt Deine Ausfahrt mit MS "Antares" schon so lange zurück, dass sich in der Zwischenzeit etwas geändet haben könnte. Es hat sich sogar ganz wesentlich etwas geändert, denn der damalige Reeder und Kapitän H. J. John lebt nicht mehr. Das Schiff wird seit ca. 2002/2003 von seinem langjährigen Geschäftspartner R. Blickwedel bereedert und von Peter Grimsehl gefahren. 
Ein stundenlages Dümpeln vor der Hafeneinfahrt war allerdings nie üblich, zumal Deine Ausfahrt möglicherweise ja schon so lange zurückliegt, dass eventuell noch die große Transitration verkauft werden durfte (hängt davon ab, on Deine Ausfahrt nun schon acht oder zehn Jahre her ist). Sollte dies der Fall gewesen sein, muß der Kutter mindestens drei Meilen gefahren sein. Dieses Dümpeln kann ich mir nur so erklären, dass an Deinem Ausfahrtstag extremer Wind bzw. eventuell auch nur mäßiger Ostwind geherrscht hat, und es selbst unmöglich war, unter diesen Bedingungen unter Land auf der Ostseite Fehmarns bzw. in der Hohwachter Bucht zu angeln.
Zu den schlechten Fängen bleibt anzumerken, dass 2000 bis 2003 insgesamt sehr wenig auf Kuttern gefangen wurde. Allerdings waren die Resultate im Vergleich zu den Fängen von 2007 bis heute noch beachtlich.

Gruß,

Waldima


----------



## makrelen-manu (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Kutter Antares, Fehmarn*

@waldima,
wie schon geschrieben ist alles schon einige Zeit her. 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher in welchem Jahr ich dort war. Den Zollfreien Einkauf gab es jedenfalls noch ein paar Jahre.

Das Dümpeln vor dem Hafen war offensichtlich die Strafe für die 3 Berliner, die sich mit dem Kapitän ca. 6 Stunden um die eine Dose Bier stritten. 
Um es kurz zu machen, diese Ausfahrt war dermaßen unter aller Sau, dass vermutlich kein Angler an Bord jemals wieder einen Fuß auf die Antares setzen wird.

Am zweiten Tag hatten wir dann wirklich solch einen Wind, dass wir im Schutz der Insel bleiben mussten. Der Tag sei daher Fischtechnisch entschuldigt. Der Umgangston war dennoch sehr abstoßend. 

Es freut mich aber zu hören, dass sich die Zustände dort geändert haben. :m


----------

